# E+ has the Coolest Villagers..



## Gizmodo (Mar 2, 2014)

It's such a shame so many of them were cut out.. especially when they bring the likes of Charlise back but not some of the cuter ones..

Btw i discovered an error on the list  They dont have Willow on!! but she was in e+ look







http://nookipedia.com/wiki/List_of_villagers_in_Dōbutsu_no_Mori_e+

These are some of my favourites

Ketchu: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




She would so fit my Food town!!

Megumi: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Koharu: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Julia: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Patricia: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kit aka Conker: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Theres also all the gamecube ones on the game that i miss such as Bea etc
But E+ had such original villagers..


----------



## Cudon (Mar 2, 2014)

Flash, Admiral, Leigh, Ketchup, Quetzal, Kakkun, Boris, Patricia, Kit and Natasha are my favorites. I'd love to have any one of them in my town :l Especially Flash, Admiral and Kit.


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 2, 2014)

This Image might have all the e+ villagers on





- - - Post Merge - - -



Dinomates said:


> Flash, Admiral, Leigh, Ketchup, Quetzal, Kakkun, Boris, Patricia, Kit and Natasha are my favorites. I'd love to have any one of them in my town :l Especially Flash, Admiral and Kit.



I want Bea back the most  but she was in gamecube so atleast i got to see her unlike the E+ Ones


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Mar 2, 2014)

Those villager are so cute  I love Ketchup and Isako!


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 2, 2014)

Patricia is Merengue's grandmother. Its decided.


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 2, 2014)

Yuki Nagato said:


> Those villager are so cute  I love Ketchup and Isako!



Omg at Isako
"The only item in her house is Tom Nook's Picture."


----------



## Sorairo (Mar 2, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> Omg at Isako
> "The only item in her house is Tom Nook's Picture."



Omfg.

Ketchu and Kit are adorable. It's a shame the vast majority of these didn't make it.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 3, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> This Image might have all the e+ villagers on
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hyouta, the tiger, is in NL! His name is Leonardo. And he's in my town.


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 3, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Hyouta, the tiger, is in NL! His name is Leonardo. And he's in my town.



Yeah, whoever made the image hasn't taken off the ones who are back, Charlise & Paula are on there too
I love Leonardo, hes far too underrated.. one of the best jocks imo


----------



## Waluigi (Mar 3, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> This Image might have all the e+ villagers on
> 
> 
> 
> ...



racheal sylvia charlise and kidd are all in new leaf


----------



## LegendofCesar (Mar 3, 2014)

Ketchup and Carrot are my favorites. Kitty looks mysterious, I wish they all returned to NL...


----------



## Punchies (Mar 4, 2014)

they should bring them back . Love to add them to my town <3


----------



## Blu Rose (Mar 4, 2014)

See, they also had PWPs, Nook's after-hours (until midnight) shopping, and a variety of insects and fishies.
I really wanna play...


----------



## Stalfos (Mar 4, 2014)

Wow! Carpenter is so cool. Me wants! o.o


----------



## Hound00med (Mar 5, 2014)

I want Petunia, Sunny, Masa, Kit, Tarou, Poko & Dyck and Megumi


----------



## Strawbswild (Mar 6, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> This Image might have all the e+ villagers on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Spongebob (Sep 9, 2014)

bump


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 10, 2014)

I want Koharu, Sunny, Meow (wynaut), and Conker back.
That's all.


----------



## tamagotchi (Sep 10, 2014)

Bow, Meow, and Pironkon were really rad.


----------



## BerryPop (Sep 10, 2014)

SUNNY!!!!


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 10, 2014)

I really want MEOW,BOW,Ketchup,Nindori,Pierre and flower >:


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> This Image might have all the e+ villagers on
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH. MAY GAWD. THOSE ARE. SO AWESOME.


----------



## goey0614 (Sep 12, 2014)

I want Patricia >.< She's so cuteee


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 12, 2014)

OMG.That little ketchup is adorable.I've never seen he/she before.


----------



## Skyfall (Sep 13, 2014)

There are so many cute ones, I don't understand why some of them were cut?  Like Sunny.  She's so cute, and I'm not even a fan of frogs normally.


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 13, 2014)

More Carrot, Vanessa, and Tarou, less Charlise. I can't wait to get her out of my town.


----------



## Chibiusa (Sep 13, 2014)

Patricia is pretty terrifying. Pierre & Ketchup are adorable.


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 13, 2014)

Ketchup, Sunny, and Isako are adorable. Awww. ;v;
I also really love Vanessa!! owo


----------



## Sawdust (Sep 13, 2014)

I'd sell my soul for Nindori and Meow. They're so great. Don't care much about Bow but it'd be cool if there was an entire "series" of computer-faced characters.


----------



## Jake (Sep 13, 2014)

i like ketchu/ketchup, dont really care about the rest


----------

